# U.S. Pet Insurance



## Grangeristhename (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello all,
I did a search for pet insurance in this forum. The most recent posts were for UK pet insurance. I wanted to get Granger pet insurance but I'm not sure which one would be great for a Vizsla. I was looking at "Pet's Best and "VPI". I'm so confused on what to look for especially for our wild Vizlsas. Please let me know what you guys think and what you guys have if any! Thank you!


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

According to our vet he thinks Pets Best is really good, however after much research we decided to go with Trupanion pet insurance, I believe our deductible was somewhat cheaper than Pets Best. We have yet to use our insurance but it's always nice to have incase of an emergency.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

We have Petplan. After researching, it offered us the most comprehensive coverage for the money; in addition, it had a lot of very good consumer reviews. Like all insurance for any purpose, research after you have decided exactly how you want your plan to work for you/Granger. Then you can look at the numbers  There are a couple of websites that allow you to compare plans & companies; in addition, you can read through consumer reviews.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Is it really cost effective? Can someone share the numbers?


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

We have VPI insurance for Riley. We weren't sure exactly which plan to get, but opted for Major Medical. It basically covers 80% (of course you pay first) of any illnesses, accidents, injuries, etc. and we pay $24 per month. I believe though once our first year is up we will upgrade so that it will help cover vaccines, meds, and routine visits.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Petplan costs us $18.34 a month for the silver plan. Cover congenital/hereditary conditions, homeopathic treatments (acupuncture, chiropractic etc. if performed by a vet), Rx drugs & some Rx food, accident, injury, illness, and specialists. Dental coverage for non-routine ie: broken teeth. They do not cover dental cleaning but cover any complications or meds from the procedure. Routine well visits, vaccinations, & spay/neuter are not covered, but I seek coverage for the big bill or unexpected. They have a 30-60 day (need to check) waiting period on knee/ligament injuries. We chose the $100 deductible, but all plans are available with a choice of $50, $100, or $200. We also chose 80% reimbursement rate but 90% is available. The silver plan reimburses up to 12k per yr w/ no lifetime maximum(gold is 20K). It also offers up to $250 for boarding, $250 for advertising etc. related to finding a lost dog, & $250 for a stolen dog. Gold plan goes up to $500 for each, as well as, a few other benefits. As said, compare all plans, needs & reviews. http://www.petinsurancereview.com/ I have no complaints about Petplan. We have received timely reimbursements, and more than paid for the plan for the entire year treating P's UTI as a young pup that lingered. For example, when she needed her leg stapled (punctured running in thick cover), the cost for the exam, staples, antibiotics etc. were all covered at 80%. I paid the $300 out of pocket, minus the $100 deductible, and had a check for $140 within 10 days. You do have to fax or mail vet info/diagnosis & bill which effects how quick your return is. Our vet typically faxes it for me. All plans have pluses & minuses.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow! Thanks!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi!

This is my first post. We are bringing home a Vizsla on August 29th and had been meaning to research pet insurance, so this thread was good timing.

The recommended link on pet insurance reviews was incredibly helpful. It also led me to another great site and is definitely worth checking out for detailed information about how plans work as well as helpful overviews of the pros and cons of each plan:

www.pet-insurance-university.com

FWIW, the plan costs apparently vary greatly depending on your part of the country. I'm outside of Boston, and the same PetPlan Silver with a $100 deductible would cost me over $40! 

Anyway...hello and thanks to all. I've learned a great deal by lurking here.

Victoria


----------

